
Show HN: Free Automated QA Testing: AI Finds, Creates, & Repairs Your UI Tests - bgemborys
https://qanairy.com/
======
harsh3195
I was unable to sign up. Nothing displayed at
[https://app.qanairy.com/](https://app.qanairy.com/) after clicking on the
sign up link.

~~~
bgemborys
Hi, I'd love to look into that and fix that for you. Could you possibly tell
me what browser you're using and what country you're located in? Thanks!

------
Lex-2008
nice! This video explains the "discovery" part:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdaWJt1yD1M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdaWJt1yD1M)

Wonder how good it can be with more complex sites, incl those needing
authorisation

~~~
deepthought42
We have a process that allows you to create test users that can be used for
authorization. As the discover runs, the system will capture the forms that it
finds and needs you to classify. All you need to do is tell us which forms are
login forms and the system will continue discovering tests using the login
credentials you provide. If you have a complex site with many different user
roles, simply add test users with different roles and Qanairy will use each of
them to generate tests.

